# Ab*bb*c 2007



## MichaelB (27. September 2007)

Moin,

so langsam kann man ja mal konkreter drüber nachdenken... :m

*30.12.07*
*längster Fisch gewinnt - der Gewinner macht den nächsten Cup klar*
*Strand je nach Wind und Wetter*
*Grill - lasst mal hören wer was mitbringt*
Die Teilnehmer sind:

*MichaelB* - stiftet ´nen Beutel Kohlen und den guten alten Kampf-Dipp :g
*djoerni* - als zweiter* *
*theactor* - sieht gut aus  |kopfkrat
*Dorschminister -* fünf Liter Fro/ustschutz
*Reppi *- Sylvesterraketen
*haukep* - mit ´ner Runde Würschtlz
*larsgerskens*
*cozmo - *wenn Reppi dabei ist
*Twister Bine* - und was leckeres zu muffeln
*de_Mischi* - mit einem seit gefühlten acht Treffen nicht genutzten 5€-Grill
*Blauortsand* - hoffentlich
*sundvogel* - mit Becks (hoffentlich Gold  )
*Micky* - bringt mit was noch fehlt
*macmarco* - gaga und er

Gruß Michael

P.S.: diese erste Seite werde ich laufend aktualisieren
P.P.S@Mod: kannst du die Überschrift bitte in GROSSBUCHSTABEN ändern? 
#h
P.P.P.S @ Stephan: gibt es den alten Pokal noch oder muss ich einen Sponsor aquirieren?


----------



## djoerni (27. September 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

erster!


----------



## MichaelB (27. September 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,





djoerni schrieb:


> erster!


Nee, zweiter 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (27. September 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> so langsam kann man ja mal konkreter drüber nachdenken... :m
> 
> ...




Klasse !!!!

... gutes Gelingen ... !!!

Gruß Stephan #6


----------



## theactor (27. September 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

HI,

sieht gutaus! #6

|wavey:


----------



## djoerni (27. September 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin,Nee, zweiter
> 
> Gruß
> Michael


tut ja nix zur sache! dabei wnns gesundheitlich klappt..


----------



## Dorschminister (28. September 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

bin dabei, und bring 5Liter Frostschutz (Glühwein) mit


----------



## Reppi (28. September 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Dabei !
Wenn man dann 4-5 Sylvesterraketen quer hinter das,......;+|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## haukep (28. September 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Kann man sich doch nicht entgehen lassen :vik: Bring ne runde Würstchen mit!


----------



## larsgerkens (28. September 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

bin auch dabei


----------



## cozmo (28. September 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

wat??? jetzt nochmal langsam für anfänger!!!

ihr wollt 30.12.07 bellybooten????


----------



## haukep (28. September 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Jenau


----------



## Dorschminister (28. September 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Rrrröchtig|supergri


----------



## larsgerkens (28. September 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

in die waathose pieseln, damits warm bleibt


----------



## cozmo (28. September 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

na dann werde ich reppi mal fragen ob der dabei ist. wenn er kommt komme ich auch.


----------



## larsgerkens (28. September 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

strandmäßig, habt ihr da eher die kieler oder lübecker ecke geplant? ich meine mit neustädter bucht und hohwachter bucht is man eigentlcih für alle windverhältnisse gewappnet ??!


----------



## haukep (28. September 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*



cozmo schrieb:


> na dann werde ich reppi mal fragen ob der dabei ist. wenn er kommt komme ich auch.



Der hat doch schon lange zugesagt |wavey:


----------



## cozmo (28. September 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

soso, na das interessiert mich ja echt mal. also ich wäre für die kieler ecke. weil ich über silester eh in kiel bin. dann könnte ich mein bb gleich mitnehemn und dann mit euch am 30 ten richitg rocken:m


----------



## Twister Bine (28. September 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin moin zusammen !

Ich bin auch dabei.
Und etwas leckeres zum muffeln bring ich dann selbstverständlich auch mit.

@ cozmo: schlüpf in eine lange Unterbüx und mach dir warme Gedanken.Dann ist es auch nicht kalt.

LG Bine #h


----------



## MichaelB (28. September 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,





cozmo schrieb:


> ihr wollt 30.12.07 bellybooten????


 Yo, am 31ten hab ich schon was vor 

Strand entscheidet sich wohl ganz kurzfristig - soll heißen nach der Windrichtung :m

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschminister (28. September 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

ach komm Michael, wenn es am 30. gut läuft können wir doch noch mal am 31. Vormittags nachfassen:m:m


----------



## haukep (28. September 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> ach komm Michael, wenn es am 30. gut läuft können wir doch noch mal am 31. Vormittags nachfassen:m:m



oder Abends, Feuerwerk gucken vom Belly vor Lübeck oder Kiel hat doch bestimmt auch was :m


----------



## cozmo (28. September 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

ja wäre dabei, aber dann muss ich leider meine freundin mit ins belly bekommen. oder ich nehm biene zum knutschen um 24.01 uhr, wenn sie nichts dagegen hat!!!

@biene ich bin nen mann... 3 wochen mal nicht rasieren und im schritt wird mir nichtmehr kalt


----------



## de Mischi (28. September 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin, 

ich sach ma' dabei! Ich bring dann den mittlerweile seit gefühlten 8 Treffen unbenutzten 5 € Grill mit...|rolleyes



> 3 wochen mal nicht rasieren und im schritt wird mir nichtmehr kalt



DAS sind eindeutig zu viele Informationen


----------



## haukep (29. September 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*



de Mischi schrieb:


> DAS sind eindeutig zu viele Informationen



STIMMT #6:v


----------



## MichaelB (29. September 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,





cozmo schrieb:


> @biene ich bin nen mann... 3 wochen mal nicht rasieren und im schritt wird mir nichtmehr kalt


Dir ist aber schon klar, dass sackrasur.de woanders ist? #h
Den Pokal gibt es für den Längsten - und nicht für den am längsten riechenden 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Blauortsand (29. September 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

bin hoffentlich auch dabei - aber sicher kann ich es erst kurzfristig sagen ;o


----------



## Dorschminister (29. September 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

ne  ne er meinte das anders, wenn er sich drei Wochen nicht im Gesicht rasiert wächst der Bart so lang........... na ihr wisst schon :q


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. September 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Bin mit Becks dabei.

Uli


----------



## BB-cruiser (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*



cozmo schrieb:


> na dann werde ich reppi mal fragen ob der dabei ist. wenn er kommt komme ich auch.


PFUI PFUI PFUI:m


----------



## Bellyboot Neuling (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Let's Go Fishing


----------



## MichaelB (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

welcome on board BellyBoot Neuling :m

Und was möchtest Du uns, oder ggf. auch mir als Organisator der *A*ngler*B*oard*B*elly*B*oat*C*up 2007 mitteilen? #c
Oder sollte ich andersherum fragen: möchtest Du uns/mir etwas mitteilen? #h

Diese Frage stellt sich mir auch zum vorletzten Posting... |kopfkrat

Gruß
Michael


----------



## cozmo (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

is denn jetzt schonmal was in beziehung das revier indem wir fischen wollen rausgekommen??????

wäre nicht schelcht dann kann man das ja mal einplanen


----------



## theactor (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

HI,



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Strand entscheidet sich wohl ganz kurzfristig - soll heißen nach der Windrichtung :m



|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,





cozmo schrieb:


> is denn jetzt schonmal was in beziehung das revier indem wir fischen wollen rausgekommen??????
> 
> wäre nicht schelcht dann kann man das ja mal einplanen


Wir fahren nach ******, egal wie der Wind weht 
Da das BB-Angeln schon stark von den Windverhältnissen abhängt, kann eben erst einen Tag vorher entschieden werden, wo wir in See stechen können - tendeziös wird das in Ostholstein sein :m

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Natürlich grünes Becks, es sei denn Hauke kommt in der Kleidung seines Avatars.

Uli


----------



## Micky (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

*30.12.2007 -* *DABEI**

*Mitbringsel:* Keine Ahnung, schaun mer mal was am Ende fehlt, das eine oder andere wird sich dann schon finden #6





*Änderungen vorbehalten


----------



## MichaelB (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

da man seine Beiträge nur noch kurzfristig editieren kann, gibt es die Aktualisierung jetzt immer hinten an :m

*30.12.07*
*längster Fisch gewinnt - der Gewinner macht den nächsten Cup klar*
*Strand je nach Wind und Wetter*
*Grill - lasst mal hören wer was mitbringt*
Die Teilnehmer sind: 

*MichaelB* - stiftet ´nen Beutel Kohlen und den guten alten Kampf-Dipp :g
*djoerni* - als zweiter* * steuert er diverse Naggen zu
*theactor* - sieht gut aus* |kopfkrat*
*Dorschminister -* fünf Liter Fro/ustschutz
*Reppi *- Sylvesterraketen
*haukep* - mit ´ner Runde Würschtlz
*larsgerskens*
*cozmo - *wenn Reppi dabei ist
*Twister Bine* - und was leckeres zu muffeln
*de_Mischi* - mit einem seit gefühlten acht Treffen nicht genutzten 5€-Grill
*Blauortsand* - hoffentlich
*sundvogel* - mit Becks (hoffentlich Gold  )
*Micky* - bringt mit was noch fehlt
*macmarco* - gaga und er |rolleyes
Gruß
Michael


----------



## djoerni (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

werde dann diverse naggen zusteuern...


----------



## haukep (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Natürlich grünes Becks, es sei denn Hauke kommt in der Kleidung seines Avatars.
> 
> Uli



Klar, mach ich  Was gibt es denn dann?


----------



## MichaelB (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

Hauke sieh zu, Du könntest uns vor dem grünen "Becks löscht Kinderdurst" retten 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## macmarco (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Einen wunderschönen Guten Abend zusammen...#h

wäre mit zwei Personen (also Gaga und ich) dabei...

Wenn ihr mir dann kurz mitteilen könntet, was wir mitbringen sollen, wäre es super...|supergri|supergri|supergri

Wird glaub ich richtig spaßig

Gruß Marco


----------



## MichaelB (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

wenn irgendwas spaßig wird... dann der AB*BB*C 2007 

Wo es denn genau stattfinden wird weiß der Wind - wo es NICHT stattfinden wird weiß ich: auf Fu**marn 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## macmarco (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Spaß macht es immer, das stimmt wohl...:m

Nur diesmal ohne Pokal oder so, weil ich den aus dem Mai immer noch nicht von Jens habe... glaube der hat schon eine 20 cm dicke Staub schicht drauf ;+

Wollen mal hoffen, dass der Wind so wird, dass wir nicht weit fahren müssen... bei dem ganzen Bier und Glühwein :q:q:q


----------



## Fischkoopp (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

@ all

Viel Spass dabei ...vergeßt aber nicht die Kufen und einen Eispikel |supergri.
Ab dem 20.12. friert die Ostsee zu.....:g


----------



## MichaelB (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

na mal sehn, letztes Jahr waren das ja eher nordeutsch sommerliche Temps um die Zeit...|rolleyes

Auf jeden gibt es den Pokal - ja nachdem wer den Längsten hat 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## macmarco (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

So so, wer den längsten hat, Fisch????|supergri|supergri|supergri
Verstehe


----------



## theactor (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

HI,



> *theactor* - sieht gut aus* |kopfkrat*



Ich korrigiere: sieht schaizze aus! 
Gestern den Spielplan für Dezember erhalten; wir spielen vom 27.-31.12. durch. 
Nix mit Ab*bb*c :g


----------



## MichaelB (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,





theactor schrieb:


> Gestern den Spielplan für Dezember erhalten; wir spielen vom 27.-31.12. durch.


Kurz und knapp |abgelehn

Wir könnten den Cup ja auch auf... übermorgen legen 

Schade Träcker 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

HI,



> Wir könnten den Cup ja auch auf... übermorgen legen


Ja...da könnte ich 




> Schade Träcker









*motzteinbisschenvorsichhintor*


----------



## Dorschminister (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

komm Sönke mach einfach blau bleibt doch unter uns, zur Not schreib ich Dir die Entschuldigung:m
ne mal im ernst echt Kot, aber Job geht nun mal vor.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Bonifaz (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Ihr spinnt ja, ihr werdet euch den Arsch abfrieren...#c


----------



## Reppi (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*



> Ihr spinnt ja, ihr werdet euch den Arsch abfrieren



Einfach schneller paddeln.......
Nee, bis auf die Hände ( da such ich noch nach den optimalen Handschuhen) geht es eigentlich immer...


----------



## cozmo (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

richitg richtig, wielviele sind wir denn nun schon?????

wollen wir nicht wenn gutes wetter ist nen runde grillen


----------



## MichaelB (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

@Bonifaz: nix da Arsch abfrieren, erstens passende Kleidung, zweitens wird einem beim Paddeln warm und drittens... hatte die Ostsee letztes Jahr um die Zeit 6°C :g

@Cozmo: guckst Du erste Seite - und grillen wollen wir auf alle Fälle, wozu bringt der Papi denn wohl Grillkohle mit? |rolleyes

Gruß
Michael


----------



## larsgerkens (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

ich bring noch ne gute flasche von dem leckeren onkel magenbitter mit, wenns von außen friert müssen wa uns doch von innen wärmen


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. November 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin Moin ,
komme als Zuschauer vielleicht vorbei , hab leider BB Verbot vom Doc dieses Jahr und bringe den Grillaufpasser Socke mit ( passt nur auf den Grill auf nicht auf das was druff liegt :q )

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## MichaelB (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

nachdem unser Kleinbootgroßefischeangeln nun bedauerlicherweise Detlef zum Opfer gefallen ist, ruhen die derzeitgen Hoffnungen ja voll auf dem ABBBC2007 :vik:

Ein kurzes Update:


*30.12.07*
*längster Fisch gewinnt - der Gewinner macht den nächsten Cup klar*
*Strand je nach Wind und Wetter*
*Grill - lasst mal hören wer was mitbringt*
Die Teilnehmer sind: 

*MichaelB* - stiftet ´nen Beutel Kohlen und den guten alten Kampf-Dipp :g
*djoerni* - als zweiter* * steuert er diverse Naggen zu
*theactor* - sieht gut aus* |kopfkrat*
*Dorschminister -* fünf Liter Fro/ustschutz
*Reppi *- Sylvesterraketen
*haukep* - mit ´ner Runde Würschtlz
*larsgerskens*
*cozmo - *wenn Reppi dabei ist
*Twister Bine* - und was leckeres zu muffeln
*de_Mischi* - mit einem seit gefühlten acht Treffen nicht genutzten 5€-Grill
*Blauortsand* - hoffentlich
*sundvogel* - mit Becks (hoffentlich Gold  )
*Micky* - bringt mit was noch fehlt
*macmarco* - gaga und er
*Hornhechteutin* - hat BB-Verbot, schaut aber mal mit Aufpasser Socke vorbei :m dann könntest Du ja eigentlich schon mal grillen während wir noch drillen 
Gruß
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin Moin ,


MichaelB schrieb:


> [*]*Hornhechteutin* - hat BB-Verbot, schaut aber mal mit Aufpasser Socke vorbei :m dann könntest Du ja eigentlich schon mal grillen während wir noch drillen [/LIST]Gruß
> Michael



gute Idee mach ich doch glatt :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## theactor (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

HI,

@OrgaB: ich stehe da ja noch freudig drin, in der Liste...
Ich werde auf jeden Fall dabei sein: in Gedanken :r, da ich leider sowas von überhaupt nicht kann am 30. #d#d


----------



## Reppi (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*



> da ich leider sowas von überhaupt nicht kann am 30.



Manoman........mach doch mal den Pete, oder die Amy........so überhaupt keine Starallüren.......#d#d#d


----------



## Dorschminister (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

@ MichaelB.....kannst mich von der Teilnehmerliste streichen, bin seit Freitag wieder aus dem Krankenhaus zurück ( Bandscheibenvorfall) und werde wohl die nächsten 2 Monate kein B-Boot fahren können. Wenn es schmerzmässig klappt komme ich trotzdem mit Frostschutz zum Strand aber bitte nicht drauf verlassen.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin Moin ,
@Dorschminister
erst einmal klasse das Du wieder da bist und gute Besserung für die Zukunft . Was hällste davon wenn wir beiden BB Invaliden uns ne Liege mitnehmen und die Jugend für uns die Leo´s fangen lassen . Dafür grillen wir denen dann die Wattis den die anderen Fleischteile sind für den dritten Kranken im Bunde , Socke :q:q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Dorschminister (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> @Dorschminister
> erst einmal klasse das Du wieder da bist und gute Besserung für die Zukunft . Was hällste davon wenn wir beiden BB Invaliden uns ne Liege mitnehmen und die Jugend für uns die Leo´s fangen lassen . Dafür grillen wir denen dann die Wattis den die anderen Fleischteile sind für den dritten Kranken im Bunde , Socke :q:q
> 
> ...



Moin Micha,
das können wir gerne machen, ich hoffe das ich bis dahin schon wieder alleine Autofahren kann. Dann können wir ja die Angelnden mal kräftig mit Punsch und Würstchen verwöhnen und das ein oder andere Becherchen Glühwein verhaften#6

Gruß Steffen


----------



## AlBundy (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Jungs,

seht bloß zu das ihr wieder auf die "Beine" kommt! :m

Mal sehen, wenn's klappt bin ich eventuell mit dabei. Kann aber noch nicht's festes (zu)sagen. 

@ Micha,
...Socke kommt schon wieder auf die Beine! Ist doch 'n harter Hund!...#h


----------



## theactor (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

HI,

ich erkenne Dich ohne ohne-Zähne kaum mehr, Steffen ;-)

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass der Rotz baldmöglichst in Vergessenheit gerät, und Du wieder lospaddeln kannst! 

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

in der Hoffnung, daß der Wind eines schönen Tages nachlässt ein kurzes Update:

*30.12.07*
*längster Fisch gewinnt - der Gewinner macht den nächsten Cup klar*
*Strand je nach Wind und Wetter*
*Grill - lasst mal hören wer was mitbringt*
Die Teilnehmer sind: 

*MichaelB* - stiftet ´nen Beutel Kohlen und den guten alten Kampf-Dipp :g
*djoerni* - als zweiter* * steuert er diverse Naggen zu
*theactor* - sieht gut aus* |kopfkrat*
*Dorschminister -* darf zwar nicht selber paddeln, kümmert sich aber um fünf Liter Fro/ustschutz
*Reppi *- Sylvesterraketen
*haukep* - mit ´ner Runde Würschtlz
*larsgerskens*
*cozmo - *wenn Reppi dabei ist
*Twister Bine* - und was leckeres zu muffeln
*de_Mischi* - mit einem seit gefühlten acht Treffen nicht genutzten 5€-Grill
*Blauortsand* - hoffentlich
*sundvogel* - mit Becks (hoffentlich Gold  )
*Micky* - bringt mit was noch fehlt
*macmarco* - gaga und er
*Hornhechteutin* - hat BB-Verbot, schaut aber mal mit Aufpasser Socke vorbei :m dann könntest Du ja eigentlich schon mal grillen während wir noch drillen 
*AlBundy *- kann noch nix festes zusagen (tu ich dann mal für ihn |rolleyes)
*DDK - *Schüssel mit heißem Wasser für ein Fußbad am Strand |rolleyes
Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

HI,


..und ich sehe immer noch "gut aus" in der Liste... #d
Naja... immerhin da 

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

heute war Generalprobe - statt nur gut auszusehen könnte Sönke doch für Catering am Strand sorgen 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## DDK (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Tach,
kommt einer aus der nähe von Berlin, zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft, wenn ja komme ich auch mit meiner TITANIK II.


----------



## MichaelB (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

na dann trage ich Dich doch fix im Posting Nr67 in die Starterliste ein #h

Gruß
Michael


----------



## DDK (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Ich bring eine Schüssel mit und heiße Wassen dann können wir alle ein schönes Fußbad am Strand machen.


----------



## SergioTübingen (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Tach DDK,
ich komm auch aus Berlin und hätte auch große Lust. Termin würde auch passen, sonntags muss ich ausnahmsweise nicht arbeiten. Ich muss nur ma mein Belly testen, seit dem letzten gemeinsamen Ausflug mit OrganiB hab ichs nich mehr benutzt.. #d


----------



## SergioTübingen (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> heute war Generalprobe - statt nur gut auszusehen könnte Sönke doch für Catering am Strand sorgen
> 
> ...


 
Ja so mit nem kleinen, rosanen Tüll-Mini könnte er uns warme Getränge und Steaks servieren.. welch überaus entzückende Vorstellung..:m


----------



## ostseeangler27 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Ich werde wenn kein sturm ist und ihr mich eintragt dabei sein :vik:,
wird sicher goil mit so vielen BB´s ;-)

fehlt noch wat zum grillen ?


----------



## Torsk1 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Hier ist noch einer der gerne mit möchte|supergri




> fehlt noch wat zum grillen ?


Ist da noch was????#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Ich habe überlegt evt. doch Bier in braunen Flaschen mitzubringen. 


Uli


----------



## MichaelB (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

update :m

*30.12.07 - ma´sagn um halb10 :g*
*längster Fisch gewinnt - der Gewinner macht den nächsten Cup klar*
*Strand je nach Wind und Wetter*
*Grill - lasst mal hören wer was mitbringt*
Die Teilnehmer sind: 

*MichaelB* - stiftet ´nen Beutel Kohlen und den guten alten Kampf-Dipp :g
*djoerni* - als zweiter* * steuert er diverse Naggen zu
*theactor* - sieht gut aus* |kopfkrat*
*Dorschminister -* ist aus gesundheitlichen Gründen raus, Gute Besserung Steffen!
*Reppi *- Sylvesterraketen
*haukep* - mit ´ner Runde Würschtlz
*larsgerskens*
*cozmo - *wenn Reppi dabei ist
*Twister Bine* - und was leckeres zu muffeln
*de_Mischi* - mit einem seit gefühlten acht Treffen nicht genutzten 5€-Grill
*Blauortsand* - hoffentlich
*sundvogel* - doch lieber Bier in braunen Flaschen (aus der nördlichsten Stadt?)
*Micky* - bringt mit was noch fehlt
*macmarco* - gaga und er
*Hornhechteutin* - hat BB-Verbot, schaut aber mal mit Aufpasser Socke vorbei :m dann könntest Du ja eigentlich schon mal grillen während wir noch drillen 
*AlBundy *- kann noch nix festes zusagen (tu ich dann mal für ihn |rolleyes)
*DDK - *Schüssel mit heißem Wasser für ein Fußbad am Strand |rolleyes
*ostsee7*
*TORSK1*
Was ganz verwegen noch fehlt wäre eine Schubkarre voll Kaminholz... so für ein gemütliches Feuerchen am Strand - darf man das in Deutschland?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## ostseeangler27 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

fast 20 boote ;-) wie klasse... das wird gut hoffe das wetter spielt mit.


----------



## MichaelB (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

auf passendes Wetter hoffen wir wohl alle :vik:

Und nicht zu früh gefreut über 20 BBs - erfahrungsgemäß werden noch einige absagen... #c

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschminister (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

:c Muss mich leider jetzt ganz abmelden, werde am Mittwoch an der Bandscheibe operiert und im Anschluß in die Reha, sehr ärgerlich aber ich bin heilfroh wenn die Schmerzen endlich weg sind.
Ich wünsche euch ein schönes Wetterchen, wenig Wind und ordentliche Fänge.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## MichaelB (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

na dann wünsche ich mal Gute Besserung :m

Zum Glück bin ich um eine OP drum rum gekommen...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## larsgerkens (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

welche ecke hattest du denn im blick? zwecks mitfahrgelegenheite oder ähnliches...
mickey kannst dich ja mal melden!!!


----------



## Torsk1 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*



> welche ecke hattest du denn im blick?


 
Würde mich auch interessieren|wavey:


----------



## macmarco (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Hallo zusammen...#h

Wie schaut es eigentlich mit Sitzgelegenheiten aus? Tische Bänke? Wenn ihr wollt kann ich Partygarnituren mitbringen???


LG


----------



## MichaelB (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

wo wir letztendlich in See stechen entscheidet wie immer der Wind 

Generell sollte es auf Dahme oder Weißenhaus hinaus laufen - falls der Wind eher für WH ist, könnte ich mir auch Dazendorf vorstellen... der Würfel fällt am 29ten #h

Ob wir wirklich Sitzgarnituren brauchen?
Nice to have, mir wäre es aber zu viel Aufwand - außerdem steht man doch eh um den/die Grills herum wenn man nicht gerade paddelt 
Aber nur zu :m

Gruß
Michael


----------



## macmarco (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Also ein großer Aufwand  mit zwei oder drei Garnituren ist es nicht... Aber es ist glaub ich nicht schlecht , wenn wir die dort haben... ?!

Werde sie mal mit bringen und alle um einen 5,-Euro Grill, das möchte ich gern sehen |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Nordlicht (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*



MichaelB schrieb:


> ... so für ein gemütliches Feuerchen am Strand - darf man das in Deutschland ?



Wenn es nicht zu groß oder im Naturschutzgebiet ist sagt keiner was.
Evtl. wenn möglich zu Seeseite mit ner Plane abdecken wenn es zu groß ist.
Viel Spass


----------



## larsgerkens (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

machen seit jahren im sommer in wh lagerfeuer, schön mit gitarre und bierchen, da hat noch nie jemand was gesagt! sollte schon passen  ...
soll ich nochn grill mitbringen?


----------



## macmarco (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Ich denk mal das solltest du, wenn wir so viele bleiben, wird einer zu wenig sein...#6
Außerdem können wir ja nicht alle um einen Grill herum stehen und uns wärmen(wenn nötig), da ist ein zweiter wohl ganz gut..:q


----------



## Nordlicht (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Bei mir an der Staion in Staberhuk sind ständig Feuer und alle Nase lang krebsen dort Zoll oder WAPO rum und keiner sagt nen Ton...wenn es nicht zu hoch ist und die Leute vernünftig sind.


----------



## AlBundy (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin zusammen,

...da es Michael schon vorweggenommen hat, hiermit von meiner Seite FESTE ZUSAGE FÜR DEN 30.ten! :m


----------



## djoerni (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

und von mir aus leider ne feste absage#q ziehe aus meiner wohnung aus. unter der woche leider wegen arbeit nicht zu machen! wünsche euch aber digge leos und viel spaß!


----------



## Torsk1 (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Sorry muss auch wieder absagen


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Von mir noch mehr als ne Zusage. Windmaster kommt wohl mit seinem Schlauchi mit, was ich bei den Temperaturen schon allein wegen der Sicherheit gut finde. Wir kommen wohl schon Samstag zum testen.

Hat jemand einen Tipp für ein günstiges Nachtlager?

Uli


----------



## MichaelB (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

update :m

*30.12.07 - ma´sagn um halb10 :g*
*längster Fisch gewinnt - der Gewinner macht den nächsten Cup klar*
*allen Zweiflern, Unken und Bettnässern sei an dieser Stelle gesagt: es handelt sich hier nicht um ein Wettkampfangeln, sondern um eine rein private Spaßveranstaltung*
*Strand je nach Wind und Wetter*
*Grill - lasst mal hören wer was mitbringt*
Die Teilnehmer sind: 

*MichaelB* - stiftet ´nen Beutel Kohlen und den guten alten Kampf-Dipp :g
*djoerni* - zieht aus und ist leider raus #c
*theactor* - sieht gut aus* |kopfkrat*
*Dorschminister -* ist aus gesundheitlichen Gründen raus, Gute Besserung Steffen!
*Reppi *- Sylvesterraketen
*haukep* - mit ´ner Runde Würschtlz
*larsgerskens*
*cozmo - *wenn Reppi dabei ist
*Twister Bine* - und was leckeres zu muffeln
*de_Mischi* - mit einem seit gefühlten acht Treffen nicht genutzten 5€-Grill
*Blauortsand* - hoffentlich
*sundvogel* - doch lieber Bier in braunen Flaschen (aus der nördlichsten Stadt?)
*Micky* - bringt mit was noch fehlt
*macmarco* - gaga und er
*Hornhechteutin* - hat BB-Verbot, schaut aber mal mit Aufpasser Socke vorbei :m dann könntest Du ja eigentlich schon mal grillen während wir noch drillen 
*AlBundy *- kann noch nix festes zusagen (tu ich dann mal für ihn |rolleyes) - brauch ich nicht mehr, hat selber zugesagt #6 und bringt zwei Säcke Holz mit #6
*DDK - *Schüssel mit heißem Wasser für ein Fußbad am Strand |rolleyes
*ostsee7 -* muss leider arbeiten...
*TORSK1 - *schade wegen der Absage
*sundvogel *-bringt den Windmaster nebst Schlauchi mit #h
*Sergio Tübingen* - brint Holzkohle, Würschtlz und Fleisch mit
*AndreasMacGuyverG* - Whimps and Poser: leave the coast :g
Noch fehlt wäre eine Schubkarre voll Kaminholz... so für ein gemütliches Feuerchen am Strand - *wer hat/kann/bringt mit?*

Gruß
Michael


----------



## DDK (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Tach,
ich komme dann mit meinem kleinen Bus und bräuchte eine Steckdose, damit ich mir nicht beim schlafen den Arsch abfriere. Kennt jemand einen Stellplatz mit Strom in der nähe?


----------



## AlBundy (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Dann bring ich 2 Säcke Holzscheite mit!


----------



## SergioTübingen (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Ich könnt noch Holzkohlen, n paar Würstchen und Fleisch mitbringen.


----------



## DDK (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*



SergioTübingen schrieb:


> Ich könnt noch Holzkohlen, n paar Würstchen und Fleisch mitbringen.



Tach, 
und kommst du dann mit mir mit, oder fährst du alleine?


----------



## AndreasG (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

@MichaelB

Du wirst es wohl nie lernen den Namen richtig zu schreiben. :m
Freue mich schon auf den 30., bis dahin erstmal geruhsame Weihnachten und lasst euch die vollen Bäuche streicheln.
"Foto führte zu Verwirrungen"

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## macmarco (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Hey, warum hast du ein Bild von meiner Freundin????:q:q:q:q

Wünsche ich auch...

LG Marco


----------



## DDK (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Wieso deine Freundin |kopfkrat|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MichaelB (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

genau - in Wirklichkeit ist´s seine Gattin  oder doch die kleine Schwester?  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## AndreasG (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Nix kleine Schwester.


----------



## cozmo (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

wo wirt denn nun gefischt. das würde mich doch sehr interessieren


----------



## MichaelB (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

auf die Gefahr hin, daß ich mich wiederhole: inne Ostsee 

Wird der Wind so wie derzeit abgesagt denke ich mal WH #h
Links rein ins Wasser und dann schön die Bucht abfischen - abschließend ein wenig Aquagymnastik beim Zurückziehen der Bellys und dann an Grill und Lagerfeuer anfangs der Steilküste

Gruß
Michael


----------



## DDK (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Wird der Wind so wie derzeit abgesagt denke ich mal WH #h


Tach, 
ich bin doch NEU wo ist WH ;+

Und ach so ich suche noch immer einen der mit mir mitfahren will Berlin / Brandenburg. Bitte melden #h


----------



## MichaelB (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

okai, WH ist Weißenhaus, Parkplatz Eitz - sollte der Wind abnehmen/drehen dann eher TP, also Dahme Taucherparkplatz (bei Google Maps mal Dahme Leuchtturmstrasse eingeben)

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichaelB (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

update :m

*30.12.07 - ma´sagn um halb10 :g*
*längster Fisch gewinnt - der Gewinner macht den nächsten Cup klar*
*allen Zweiflern, Unken und Bettnässern sei an dieser Stelle gesagt: es handelt sich hier nicht um ein Wettkampfangeln, sondern um eine rein private Spaßveranstaltung*
*Strand je nach Wind und Wetter*
*Grill - lasst mal hören wer was mitbringt*
Die Teilnehmer sind: 

*MichaelB* - stiftet ´nen Beutel Kohlen, ein paar Scheite Kaminholz und den guten alten Kampf-Dipp :g
*djoerni* - zieht aus und ist leider raus #c
*theactor* - sieht gut aus* |kopfkrat - *uns vom Strand aus winken
*Dorschminister -* ist aus gesundheitlichen Gründen raus, Gute Besserung Steffen!
*Reppi *- Sylvesterraketen
*haukep* - mit ´ner Runde Würschtlz
*larsgerskens*
*cozmo - *wenn Reppi dabei ist
*Twister Bine* - und was leckeres zu muffeln
*de_Mischi* - mit einem seit gefühlten acht Treffen nicht genutzten 5€-Grill
*Blauortsand* - hoffentlich
*sundvogel* - doch lieber Bier in braunen Flaschen (aus der nördlichsten Stadt?)
*Micky* - bringt mit was noch fehlt
*macmarco* - gaga und er
*Hornhechteutin* - hat BB-Verbot, schaut aber mal mit Aufpasser Socke vorbei :m dann könntest Du ja eigentlich schon mal grillen während wir noch drillen 
*AlBundy *- kann noch nix festes zusagen (tu ich dann mal für ihn |rolleyes) - brauch ich nicht mehr, hat selber zugesagt #6 und bringt zwei Säcke Holz mit #6
*DDK - *Schüssel mit heißem Wasser für ein Fußbad am Strand |rolleyes
*ostsee7 -* muss leider arbeiten...
*TORSK1 - *schade wegen der Absage
*sundvogel *-bringt den Windmaster nebst Schlauchi mit #h
*Sergio Tübingen* - brint Holzkohle, Würschtlz und Fleisch mit
*AndreasMacGuyverG* - Whimps and Poser: leave the coast :g
Noch fehlt wäre eine Schubkarre voll Kaminholz... so für ein gemütliches Feuerchen am Strand - *wer hat/kann/bringt mit?*

Wir haben bislang nur einen Grill... sollte mit einem Lagerfeuer aber kein Problem werden :g

Und jetzt schaut Ihr alle (also die noch nicht haben) mal brav ihre PN :m

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

HI,



			
				OrgiB schrieb:
			
		

> Noch fehlt wäre eine Schubkarre voll Kaminholz.



hat da nicht AlBundy was verlauten lassen?! 

|wavey:


----------



## Reppi (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Ich bin echt am kämpfen..........
Bisher bin ich ganz kläglich gescheitert bei dem Versuch mir nen neuen Schlauch zu beschaffen...........und sooo hat das fast keinen Sinn, da ich nicht alle halbe Stunde ne kleine Blasnummer haben muss..
Werde noch mal nen Kumpel fragen, ob ich sein BB haben kann..


----------



## MichaelB (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

update :m

*30.12.07 - ma´sagn um halb10 :g*
*längster Fisch gewinnt - der Gewinner macht den nächsten Cup klar*
*allen Zweiflern, Unken und Bettnässern sei an dieser Stelle gesagt: es handelt sich hier nicht um ein Wettkampfangeln, sondern um eine rein private Spaßveranstaltung*
*Strand je nach Wind und Wetter*
*Grill - lasst mal hören wer was mitbringt*
Die Teilnehmer sind: 

*MichaelB* - stiftet ´nen Beutel Kohlen und den guten alten Kampf-Dipp :g und ein Bündel Brennholz
*djoerni* - zieht aus und ist leider raus #c
*theactor* - sieht gut aus* |kopfkrat*
*Dorschminister -* ist aus gesundheitlichen Gründen raus, Gute Besserung Steffen!
*Reppi *- Sylvesterraketen
*haukep* - mit ´ner Runde Würschtlz
*larsgerskens*
*cozmo - *wenn Reppi dabei ist
*Twister Bine* - was leckeres zu muffeln und 14m Brennholz 
*de_Mischi* - mit einem seit gefühlten acht Treffen nicht genutzten 5€-Grill
*Blauortsand* - hoffentlich
*sundvogel* - doch lieber Bier in braunen Flaschen (aus der nördlichsten Stadt?)
*Micky* - bringt mit was noch fehlt
*macmarco* - gaga und er
*Hornhechteutin* - hat BB-Verbot, schaut aber mal mit Aufpasser Socke vorbei :m dann könntest Du ja eigentlich schon mal grillen während wir noch drillen 
*AlBundy *- kann noch nix festes zusagen (tu ich dann mal für ihn |rolleyes) - brauch ich nicht mehr, hat selber zugesagt #6 und bringt zwei Säcke Holz mit #6
*DDK - *Schüssel mit heißem Wasser für ein Fußbad am Strand |rolleyes liegt mit Rotz- und Schnodderseuche flach... Gute Besserung :m
*ostsee7 -* muss leider arbeiten...
*TORSK1 - *schade wegen der Absage
*sundvogel *-bringt den Windmaster nebst Schlauchi mit #h
*Sergio Tübingen* - brint Holzkohle, Würschtlz und Fleisch mit
*AndreasMacGuyverG* - Whimps and Poser: leave the coast :g
Kaminholz kann man kaum zu viel haben - *wer hat/kann/bringt mit?*

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichaelB (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

@Reppi: funk doch mal den Sönke an, der sammelt Togiaks und Schläuche :m

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Twister Bine (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Hallo zusammen,

@ Michael: 
Ein wenig Holz kann ich noch mitbringen.Das ist kein Problem. Ich habe zu Hause noch 14 m liegen.
Bis dann.

LG Bine


----------



## Smallmouth (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin Reppi , 

du hast doch noch die beiden gelben Bananen , wenn du die mal wieder mit Luft befüllst , dann würde ich auch noch mit meiner 
Staude kommen . Kleiner Erfahrungsaustausch unter Bananenfahrer . Meine hat sogar 2 Pferdestärken bekommen ,
nebenbei schnacken wir mal über die Garantieansprüche der Togiaks , vielleicht kann ich da was organisieren . 
So nun gehst ab zu TP melde mich dann noch mal heute abend 
mit oder ohne Fisch ....


----------



## MichaelB (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

@Bine: ist vermerkt #6

@Smallmouth: berichte mal wie es am TP bei den Windverhältnissen so ausschaut :m

Denn gemütlicher als WH wäre es dort schon....

Gruß
Michael


----------



## larsgerkens (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

ich kann leider nicht lange kommen... fußballturnier, leider sind wir veranstalter und daher ist ne absage unmöglich... aber ne stunde werde ich mit euch paddeln


----------



## Micky (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*



larsgerkens schrieb:


> ich kann leider nicht lange kommen... fußballturnier, leider sind wir veranstalter und daher ist ne absage unmöglich... aber ne stunde werde ich mit euch paddeln


 
Ich bin zwar nicht der Veranstalter, aber spielen muss ich da auch... #q

Zudem weilt mein BB bei Agalatze in Hamburg, werde aber für 1-2 Stündchen bzw. auf ein Pülleken Selter vorbeischauen und vom Ufer ne MEFO verhaften |supergri


----------



## larsgerkens (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

jo, is *******, aber wat sollst machen? geht um 12 los nech?


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Hi Baggi!

Wenn ich es bei Windfinder richtig deute, dann führt uns der Weg nach Dahme oder?

Uli


----------



## Smallmouth (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Hi MichaelB ,

 bin gerade wieder eingetroffen , 6 - 7 hatten die gleiche Idee also war gut was los da am 
 TP , ich meine auch ein paar Bellies am Leuchturm gesehen zu haben . Das Wasser war
 ganz weit weg und der Wind kam wie angesagt aus SSW mit 4 - 5 leichte Welle von  
 rechts.
 Wenn der Wind am Sonntag dann wirklich auf W bis NW dreht und mit einer 4 kommt 
 sollten die Verhältnisse o. k. sein .

PS : Fisch war nicht soviel im Uferbereich , ich konnte noch einen 50er Leo drillen , aber   ansonsten habe ich keinen Fisch gesehen aber manchmal sitzen die Fische ja nur 
50 -100 m weiter draußen und das sollte auch bei einer ablandigen 4 doch fischbar sein .


----------



## MichaelB (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

update :m

*30.12.07 - ma´sagn um halb10 :g*
*längster Fisch gewinnt - der Gewinner macht den nächsten Cup klar*
*allen Zweiflern, Unken und Bettnässern sei an dieser Stelle gesagt: es handelt sich hier nicht um ein Wettkampfangeln, sondern um eine rein private Spaßveranstaltung*
*Strand je nach Wind und Wetter*
*Grill - lasst mal hören wer was mitbringt*
*derzeitige Prognose NW5... habe schon optimistischere Sachen vorm Frühstück gelesen... |uhoh:*
Die Teilnehmer sind: 

*MichaelB* - stiftet ´nen Beutel Kohlen, ein paar Scheite Kaminholz und den guten alten Kampf-Dipp :g
*djoerni* - zieht aus und ist leider raus #c
*theactor* - sieht gut aus* |kopfkrat -* will uns vom Strand aus winken - und was ist???
*Dorschminister -* ist aus gesundheitlichen Gründen raus, Gute Besserung Steffen!
*Reppi *- Sylvesterraketen
*haukep* - mit ´ner Runde Würschtlz
*larsgerskens -* siehe Micky *
*cozmo - *wenn Reppi dabei ist
*Twister Bine* - und was leckeres zu muffeln nebst 14m Holz 
*de_Mischi* - mit einem seit gefühlten acht Treffen nicht genutzten 5€-Grill
*Blauortsand* - hoffentlich
*sundvogel* - doch lieber Bier in braunen Flaschen (aus der nördlichsten Stadt?)
*Micky* - bringt mit was noch fehlt - kann nicht paddeln weil er lieber ein Stück totes Schwein durch die Gegend tritt * 
*macmarco* - gaga und er
*Hornhechteutin* - hat BB-Verbot, schaut aber mal mit Aufpasser Socke vorbei :m dann könntest Du ja eigentlich schon mal grillen während wir noch drillen 
*AlBundy *- kann noch nix festes zusagen (tu ich dann mal für ihn |rolleyes) - brauch ich nicht mehr, hat selber zugesagt #6 und bringt zwei Säcke Holz mit #6
*DDK - *Schüssel mit heißem Wasser für ein Fußbad am Strand |rolleyes liegt mit Schnodderseuche flach... Gute Besserung
*ostsee7 -* muss leider arbeiten...
*TORSK1 - *schade wegen der Absage
*sundvogel *-bringt den Windmaster nebst Schlauchi mit #h
*Sergio Tübingen* - brint Holzkohle, Würschtlz und Fleisch mit - hat versucht, sich den Daumen zu amputieren und ist raus... Gutte Besserung Markus :m
*AndreasMacGuyverG* - Whimps and Poser: leave the coast :g
Noch fehlt wäre eine Schubkarre voll Kaminholz... so für ein gemütliches Feuerchen am Strand - *wer hat/kann/bringt mit?*

Wir haben bislang nur einen Grill... sollte mit einem Lagerfeuer aber kein Problem werden :g

Und jetzt schaut Ihr alle (also die noch nicht haben) mal brav ihre PN :m

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Und jetzt schaut Ihr alle (also die noch nicht haben) mal brav ihre PN :m
> 
> Gruß
> Michael


 
Habe ich brav gemacht und schon abgespeichert. Wir kommen doch erst morgen, bei dem Sturm müssen wir heute nicht mit dem Schlauchi los.


Uli


----------



## Bonifaz (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

@ all

Ich wünsch euch trotz Welle und Kälte viel Spaß......:m


----------



## AlBundy (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moinsen,

...Kälte? Wo? Gestern waren schon wieder 10°+!
...Wellen? Sind noch nicht da, erst wenn wir rein gehen! :m

Ich plädiere ganz stark für Dahme! 

Für WH müsste ich erst meine teuren Ruten nebst die besseren Watklamotten raussuchen, sonst grüßt doch keiner zurück (was mich nun wiederum überhaupt nicht stört!) ...  ... :q ...

...und Fisch gibt's obendrauf.


----------



## Reppi (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

@AB
Nehme Dein Angebot gerne an ! 
@SM
Das ist ja das schlimme, die gelben Bananen sind überreif...|uhoh:
und das ODC kriege ich im Moment nicht in meine Reisschleuder; zu groß..........

Aber wenn ich hier so aus dem Fenster schaue.......die Böen haben mind. ne sechs........
Ich schaue hier heute abend noch mal......

PS. Flo wat is mit dir ??


----------



## AlBundy (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

@ Reppi,

ok, dann bring ich dir das Boot mit. Nur wie gesagt, das Bootszubehör müsstest du dir selber mitbringen, da ich das noch nicht doppelt habe! #h


----------



## Bonifaz (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Ihr werdet schon sehen wie kalt es ist bei 4° im Wasser zu sitzen ...|uhoh:


----------



## theactor (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Hi,

Kälte gibts im Belly nicht.. man ist ja gut in Bewegung #6
Aber wie auch immer: selbst Strandwinken fällt bei mir leider aus: die Arbeit ruft |krach:

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

na gut Tractor, dann biste eben ganz raus |evil:

@Bonifaz: wenn ich nicht schon oft genug bei weniger Wassertemperatur wie eine Zwiebel angezogen im BB gesessen hätte, würde ich jetzt glatt das Frösteln anfangen 

Ich könnte auch warten bis es dunkel ist, oder besseres Wetter, oder... tu ich aber nicht und von daher *DAHME TAUCHERPARKPLATZ* - und für den Fall, dass der pöse pöse Wind die BBs vom Wasser hebt, kann man dort an die Küste gekuschelt zuminnigens schön grillen 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*



> zuminnigens schön grillen


Bin nur am Überlegen, ob sich 400km für ne Grillwurst lohnen..|evil:|uhoh:


----------



## MichaelB (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

wer redet denn von Grillwurst - Grillfisch :vik:

Außerdem haben wir ein Sicherungsboot dabei, was mich die Sache schon viel entspannter sehen lässt #6

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Twister Bine (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Hallo,

hat noch jemand  evtl. ein "Penöpel" für mich? 
Bei meinem Bellyboat ist vor einiger Zeit vom Rückenteil der Verschluß abgerissen.Eigentlich lag der immer in einer Dose. Nun ist beides weg und das Ventil hält auch nicht mehr ganz dicht.Ich habe es eben aufgepump.Nun meine Frage...hat jemand noch so ein Verschluss " Penöpel" ?
Ansonsten werde ich es morgen versuchen mit Panzertape zu schließen.
Bis morgen.

LG Bine |supergri


----------



## Reppi (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*



> Penöpel"


Also irgendwie haben wir was von Fallschirmspringern, die ihre Schirme selber häkeln.....


----------



## MichaelB (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

ich bin eher der Specialist für Nupsis, Penöpel kann ich nicht so gut 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## AndreasG (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

@MichaelB

Kannst mich streichen. Angesagte W5 mit Böen 6-7 sagen mir nicht zu und nur mal eben zum Wurstessen ist das auch nix.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Reppi (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Ich sehe das genau wie Andreas.........


----------



## MichaelB (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

update :m

*gliecks geit dat los :vik:*
*längster Fisch gewinnt - der Gewinner macht den nächsten Cup klar*
*allen Zweiflern, Unken und Bettnässern sei an dieser Stelle gesagt: es handelt sich hier nicht um ein Wettkampfangeln, sondern um eine rein private Spaßveranstaltung*
*Grill - lasst mal hören wer was mitbringt*
Die Teilnehmer / Absager sind: 

*MichaelB* - stiftet ´nen Beutel Kohlen, ein paar Scheite Kaminholz und den guten alten Kampf-Dipp :g
*djoerni* - zieht aus und ist leider raus #c
*theactor* - sieht gut aus* |kopfkrat -* will uns vom Strand aus winken - und was ist???
*Dorschminister -* ist aus gesundheitlichen Gründen raus, Gute Besserung Steffen!
*Reppi *- Sylvesterraketen - puffff.... siehe GuyverMacG |uhoh:
*haukep* - mit ´ner Runde Würschtlz
*larsgerskens -* siehe Micky *
*cozmo - *wenn Reppi dabei ist - ist leider gesundheitlich eingeschränkt - Gute Besserung :m
*Twister Bine* - und was leckeres zu muffeln nebst 14m Holz 
*de_Mischi* - mit einem seit gefühlten acht Treffen nicht genutzten 5€-Grill
*Blauortsand* - hoffentlich
*sundvogel* - doch lieber Bier in braunen Flaschen (aus der nördlichsten Stadt?)
*Micky* - bringt mit was noch fehlt - kann nicht paddeln weil er lieber ein Stück totes Schwein durch die Gegend tritt * 
*macmarco* - gaga und er
*Hornhechteutin* - hat BB-Verbot, schaut aber mal mit Aufpasser Socke vorbei :m dann könntest Du ja eigentlich schon mal grillen während wir noch drillen 
*AlBundy *- kann noch nix festes zusagen (tu ich dann mal für ihn |rolleyes) - brauch ich nicht mehr, hat selber zugesagt #6 und bringt zwei Säcke Holz mit #6
*DDK - *Schüssel mit heißem Wasser für ein Fußbad am Strand |rolleyes liegt mit Schnodderseuche flach... Gute Besserung
*ostsee7 -* muss leider arbeiten...
*TORSK1 - *schade wegen der Absage
*sundvogel *-bringt den Windmaster nebst Schlauchi mit #h
*Sergio Tübingen* - brint Holzkohle, Würschtlz und Fleisch mit - hat versucht, sich den Daumen zu amputieren und ist raus... Gutte Besserung Markus :m
*AndreasMacGuyverG* - Whimps and Poser: leave the coast :g - was wohl unter der harrrrten Schale steckt... |kopfkrat und raus
Na dann schau mer mal mal was das wird, windfinder.com zeigt sich ja doch noch relativ gnädig |bla:

Gruß
Michael


----------



## BB-cruiser (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin und guten abend ich wünsche den Verbleibenden trotz der vielen Ausfälle ne Menge Fun und ordentlich Fisch am Band, mfg Roland P.s. wie war das noch mit den Bellybootfahrern und den Steinen  eine Paralele zum Kentertraining schliesse ich aus guten Lutsch#6


----------



## MichaelB (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

von 22 angemeldeten haben immerhin acht noch nicht abgesagt, schau mer mal wer morgen noch über bleibt |rolleyes

An dem Nachmittag hatte ich die gleiche Prognose beim windfinder, 5 abnehmend 4 - ist nicht halt jedermanns Sache :g

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschminister (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

:c:c:c:c:c:c ich beneide euch so sehr, sitze hier in meiner Reha-Klinik und darf morgen nur aus dem Fenster glotzen oder ein bißchen spazieren gehen, wie gerne wäre ich dabei und wenn es nur als  Strandglotzer bzw.Würstchendreher wäre :c:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin Moin ,
hab gerade mit Frauchen gesprochen . Wir werden nach dem Frühstück mit BEIDEN WAUWIES aufschlagen und uns den Wind um die Ohren hauen lassen :q:q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## MichaelB (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

@HoHeEu mit Frauchn und Wauwis: #h dann gibt es ja zeitig Gegrilltes am Beach #6

@Steffen: ich drille einen für Dich mit 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Ähhh? Michael? Könntest du mal ne aktualisierte Liste erstellen?

Wer soll denn die ganzen braunen Flaschen austrinken?


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Windfinder sagt doch ganz entspanntes Wetter voraus.


----------



## AlBundy (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Ich denke mir mal, wenn es sich machen lässt dann können wir es wenigstens versuchen, ohne uns um Kopf und Kragen zu fahren! Sicherheit geht vor, ohne WennUndAber! #h
Deswegen ist es auch schön, das Ulli mit Kompagnion und ihrem Schlauchboot am Start sind. ...nur falls es absolut nicht gehen sollte!

@ Reppi:
...überleg es dir bis morgen früh noch mal! Hab dein Boot schon auf dem Wagen! #6 ...

Falls es wirklich nicht möglich sein sollte mit dem BB rauszufahren, so kann Mann und auch Bine immer noch die Blechpeitsche schwingen und 'nen schönen Tag daraus machen!  Mal ehrlich, ihr seid doch sonst nicht so (einfallslos) ! :m

@TwisterBine,


> ...hat noch jemand evtl. ein "Penöpel" für mich?


 
...|rolleyes...die Bezeichnung is mir neu, aber als Mann tut Mann was Mann kann! ...#6
:q...wir werden schon 'ne Lösung finden! :vik:


----------



## Schutenpiet (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

@ Al : hast du nun ´nen pinöpel, oder nicht?
Wenn dann doch ´nen VEP 
der gehört dann Bine sowieso 

Peter, der nicht kommen kann  ( gemeint ist erscheinen |rolleyes)


----------



## AndreasG (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*



MichaelB schrieb:


> was wohl unter der harrrrten Schale steckt... |kopfkrat und raus[/LIST]
> 
> Ausreichend Freizeit und Erfahrung um nicht bei jedem Wetter das BB zu wassern.
> 
> ...


----------



## Schutenpiet (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> :c:c:c:c:c:c ich beneide euch so sehr, sitze hier in meiner Reha-Klinik und darf morgen nur aus dem Fenster glotzen oder ein bißchen spazieren gehen, wie gerne wäre ich dabei und wenn es nur als  Strandglotzer bzw.Würstchendreher wäre :c:c:c:c:c:c




Oooooch mööönsch wo bist du denn in Reha? kein Wasser in der Nähe? |wavey:   Gute Besserung und flotten Rutsch ins Neue Dir und Familie

Peter


----------



## MichaelB (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

@sundvogel: die letzte Liste ist aktualisiert #h

@GuyverMacG: ausreichend Freizeit... was war das noch gleich? |kopfkrat

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Jau habe ich auch gemerkt. Tunnelblick am Abend. Danke.


----------



## macmarco (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin... bei den ganzen Ausfällen, brauchen wir nich was für morgen, was dringend notwendig ist, würde sonst noch kurz shoppen gehen...


----------



## AlBundy (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

@ Steffen,

...halt die Ohren steif mein Freund, es wird auch wieder besser! Schnelle Genesung wünsch ich dir! #h

@ Peter,

...ich glaub ich hab so was! :q


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Das einzige was wir brauchen ist ne Tüte Optimismus über die wir im Zweifelsfall einen Kanister Vernunft giessen können.;+


----------



## cozmo (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

cozmo sagt wegen gesundheitlichen einschränkungen aB


----------



## MichaelB (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

update :m

*gliecks geit dat los :vik:*
*längster Fisch gewinnt - der Gewinner macht den nächsten Cup klar*
*allen Zweiflern, Unken und Bettnässern sei an dieser Stelle gesagt: es handelt sich hier nicht um ein Wettkampfangeln, sondern um eine rein private Spaßveranstaltung*
*Grill - lasst mal hören wer was mitbringt*
Die Teilnehmer / Absager sind: 

*MichaelB* - stiftet ´nen Beutel Kohlen, ein paar Scheite Kaminholz und den guten alten Kampf-Dipp :g
*djoerni* - zieht aus und ist leider raus #c
*theactor* - sieht gut aus* |kopfkrat -* will uns vom Strand aus winken - und was ist???
*Dorschminister -* ist aus gesundheitlichen Gründen raus, Gute Besserung Steffen!
*Reppi *- Sylvesterraketen - puffff.... siehe GuyverMacG |uhoh:
*haukep* - mit ´ner Runde Würschtlz
*larsgerskens -* siehe Micky *
*cozmo - *wenn Reppi dabei ist - ist leider gesundheitlich eingeschränkt - Gute Besserung :m
*Twister Bine* - und was leckeres zu muffeln nebst 14m Holz 
*de_Mischi* - mit einem seit gefühlten acht Treffen nicht genutzten 5€-Grill
*Blauortsand* - hoffentlich
*sundvogel* - doch lieber Bier in braunen Flaschen (aus der nördlichsten Stadt?)
*Micky* - bringt mit was noch fehlt - kann nicht paddeln weil er lieber ein Stück totes Schwein durch die Gegend tritt * 
*macmarco* - gaga und er
*Hornhechteutin* - hat BB-Verbot, schaut aber mal mit Aufpasser Socke vorbei :m dann könntest Du ja eigentlich schon mal grillen während wir noch drillen 
*AlBundy *- kann noch nix festes zusagen (tu ich dann mal für ihn |rolleyes) - brauch ich nicht mehr, hat selber zugesagt #6 und bringt zwei Säcke Holz mit #6
*DDK - *Schüssel mit heißem Wasser für ein Fußbad am Strand |rolleyes liegt mit Schnodderseuche flach... Gute Besserung
*ostsee7 -* muss leider arbeiten...
*TORSK1 - *schade wegen der Absage
*sundvogel *-bringt den Windmaster nebst Schlauchi mit #h
*Sergio Tübingen* - brint Holzkohle, Würschtlz und Fleisch mit - hat versucht, sich den Daumen zu amputieren und ist raus... Gutte Besserung Markus :m
*AndreasMacGuyverG* - Whimps and Poser: leave the coast :g - was wohl unter der harrrrten Schale steckt... |kopfkrat und raus
Na dann schau mer mal mal was das wird, windfinder.com zeigt sich ja doch noch relativ gnädig |bla:

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Jaja, da hängen die BB - Fahrer immer die harten Jungs raus wenn ich  sage, dass ich nur in son Ding einsteige wenn ein Motor dran ist. Und jetzt sagen die Weicheier alle ab ))))


----------



## theactor (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Hi,

jaHAAA, Thomas -- aber in den entsprechenden "Garten" kommen eben nur die Härtesten...:vik:
*LiveTicker* - die Bedingungen sind super, wenig Wind - und Fische gibbet auch. 
So hat MasterB soeben dieses bartelige Mastschwein landen können #6





Bin schon auf die Berichte gespannt - und wäre gerade gernst woanders...|uhoh:

#hthenewstickertor


----------



## Dorschminister (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

@Peter... bin in Bad Schwartau und hier kann ich höchstens in der Therme ein bißchen paddeln, was meinste wie doof die glotzen wenn ich mein BB da auf pumpe:q
@ Alex....ich geb alles hier bin wohl aller voraussicht nach Anfang
Februar wieder einsatzbereit, ob ich dann schon angeln gehn kann ist noch fraglich.

@Sönke .... Mensch das Wasserschwein sieht schon hochamtlich aus, wenn ich mich nicht irre ist das doch der Dorsch den Michael für mich fangen wollte, oder? Also ich binde schon mal das Lätzchen um und freue mich auf frisches Dorschfilet :q

Es scheint ja doch ein recht ordentlicher Angeltag zu werden und mit der größe die Michael vorgelegt hat wird er wohl auch die Orga für nächstes Jahr übernehmen#6


----------



## theactor (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

HI,



> wird er wohl auch die Orga für nächstes Jahr übernehmen#6



Hihi -- das könnte passieren 
Wobei ich das Gefühl habe, dass es heute vielleicht nicht Unmengen an Fisch - aber dafür ordentliche Größen geben wird.

Mönsch sieh Du mal zu, dass Du wieder auf den Damm kommst, damit Du bald wieder beim Fischen das Lächeln Deiner Ex-Signatur aufsetzen kannst 

|wavey:


----------



## theactor (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

*LiveTicker*

Nachdem soeben die Gruppe auf 11-12 Wassergefährte angewachsen ist und das Event von HornhechtEutins Hundeschar "bewacht" wird , haben sie sogar schon Silber gesehen...
Män, was mach ich hier nur... #q 

*/LiveTicker*


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin Moin ,
so wir sind gerade wieder zurück . Wollen Socke nicht überfordern mit seinem Rücken . Es war genial auch als Zuschauer zumal Aalsucher als Strandläufer seine erste Mefo verhaften durfte . Das Glück stand dem sehr sympatischen Kerl ins Gesicht geschrieben und das Grinsen wird sich sicher noch ein paar Tage anhalten :q:q:q . 10 Minuten wurde nochmal von einem anderen Strandläufer Silber ausgerufen , schätze mal um die 60 bis 70cm hatte sie :q . de Michi hatte auch ein paar Leos am Galgen und die Augen vom Griechen und die Hoffnung , das jemand anders das nächste Treffen ausrichten darf , wurde größer als AlBundy an Land paddelte , denn da war auch ein Leo am Galgen der eine beachtliche Größe hatte , aber nicht ganz an MichaelB´s Leo ran gekommen ist . Was ich son erfahren konnte das Leo´s da waren und der eine und andere auch welche am Galgen hatte und es werden bis heute Abend sicher noch mehr werden . Claudia und ich hatten jedenfalls wenn auch als Zuschauer viel Spaß aber das ist bei der Truppe die da war schon garantiert :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## SergioTübingen (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Gratulation den Fängern! Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden hab, so heisst der Organisator des Ab*bb*c 08 auch MichaelB.. Ich werd mir jedenfalls ne Woche vorher Urlaub nehmen und die Finger von scharfen Gegenständen lassen.. nich dass der Daumen das nächste ma ab iss.. #6


----------



## de Mischi (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin! 

Einen Bericht überlassen wir mal dem Ausrichter oder dem Sieger, nä?
Von mir nur soviel: es war ein genialer Tag mit Bedingungen, welche deutlich besser waren als vorhergesagt und 'ner super Truppe! #6


----------



## Reppi (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin ! Hört und liest sich ja echt super !!
Kene da jemanden der sich in den Arsch beißt....(obwohl mein blockierter Wirbel dankt es mir wohl.....).


----------



## MichaelB (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

alles Tackle gesäubert, Fische versorgt und einen kurzen Bericht hier eingestellt.

Bis zum nächsten AB*BB*C :m

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Darf ich doch sicher so fürs Magazin übernehmen?


----------



## MichaelB (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

Du darfst :m

Dann muß ich das Magazin ja auch mal lesen... 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*



> Du darfst


)) Danke!


> Dann muß ich das Magazin ja auch mal lesen...


Da wirds Zeit, kannst inzwischen in  - soweit ich weiss -über 2000 Artikeln wühlen...


----------



## theactor (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

HI,

schöner Bericht :l- dem ich ein kleines *SEUFZEN* hinzufügen möchte 

BB-Baltic rulez! |wavey:


----------



## hornhechteutin (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin Moin ,


MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Du darfst :m
> 
> ...


sollte der Schwabe dafür nicht im Mai mal im BB sitzen und 5 Minuten paddeln damit wir einen Bericht von ihm im BB ins Magazin setzen können ? :q:q:q:q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Broesel (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> sollte der Schwabe dafür nicht im Mai mal im BB sitzen und 5 Minuten paddeln damit wir einen Bericht von ihm im BB ins Magazin setzen können ? :q:q:q:q:q
> 
> ...



Micha, du schelm.. das möchte ich sehen..ich mach die Fotos...aber vom Strand...|bigeyes:q

und überhaupt...
erstmal Danke für den Bericht. Schön, dass das Wetter mitgespielt hat und auch manch Flosse den Weg an den Strand gefunden hat...

Irgendwie..mein Vorsatz...für 2008... #a
nene..aber  gaaanz bestimmt nicht vom Belly......:q


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Nachdem ich gerade in freundlicher Art auf unsere jähe Abfahrt hingewiesen wurde, möchten wir euch allen noch einen guten Rutsch und ein frohes neues Jahr wünschen.

Das war, allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz, ein herrlicher Tag gestern. Der gemütliche Brauneflaschenausklang am Lagerfeuer war auch ohne Würstchen, wie immer großartig, wenn dass virtuelle Volk einem mit Leib und Seele erscheint.

Wenn ich das nächste mal den Brauneflaschenbierbettlerfaltbootmefofänger4,5°spezialisten treffe, schubse ich ihn ins Wasser.

Bis zum nächsten Mal.

Uli


----------



## macmarco (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Hallo ihr...#h

schön geschrieben Micha..#6 
Dann warten wir mal auf den AB*BB*C 08 im nächsten Jahr, der ja vom _*Sieger*_(wenn er denn heile vom Bund wieder kommt) organisiert wird :q:q:q

Werde beim nächsten mal auf jedenfall wieder dabei sein, weil so was lass ich mir nicht entgehen, besonder bei dieser Trppe gestern....

In diesem Sinne euch allen einen guten Rutsch und wenns soweit ist ein frohes neues.....|wavey:

Gruß Marco


----------



## kh61 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Super Bericht. Und nächstes Jahr bin ich bestimmt auch dabei. Ich fahre bis dahin nochn bischen mein Guideline ein, vielleicht auch mal ein bischen weiter raus (Gruß an Marco |supergri).

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Belly_gaga (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

ja moin,war super gestern hat richtig viel spaß gemacht die ganzen dorsche hoch zu pumpen gut das ich den grössten dorsch gefangen habe mit 65,5cm 

guten rutsch euch allen!
der gaga


----------



## macmarco (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*



kh61 schrieb:


> Ich fahre bis dahin nochn bischen mein Guideline ein, vielleicht auch mal ein bischen weiter raus (Gruß an Marco |supergri).
> 
> Gruß Klaus



Das will ich auch mal hoffen, sonst könnte es schwer werden, _*Sieger*_ zu werden...

@ Gaga: Angeber!!! hihi..


----------



## MichaelB (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

auch heute noch bin ich einfach happy über diesen MegaGeilen Tag gestern :m

Weiter raus paddeln? Nööö, meinen 5mm kürzeren Dorsch habe ich in maximal 350m vom Ufer aus erwischt :g

Schön, daß Belly_gaga sich so über seinen "Sieg" freuen kann, dann steht dem näxten AB*BB*C ja nix mehr im Wege #h

Sobald der Pokal endlich da ist bekommt Christoph ihn zugeschickt - und immer schön entstauben 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Locke (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Klasse Bericht, M-Großdorsch-B #6

Glückwunsch an den Gewinner.

Gruss Locke


----------



## Reppi (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Wat so 2mm alles ausmachen....aber sonst hätte ich auch geglaubt, der Ausrichter hätte getürkt...|rolleyes|rolleyes|supergri


----------



## MichaelB (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

und ahnst Du mal was der Ausrichter so alles durch seinen wurmstichige Rübe ziehen ließ als er den Diggen gefangen hatte...?

Und da soll noch mal eine erzählen, es käme nicht auf die Länge an 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichaelB (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

etwas verspätet ist der Wanderpokal gestern angekommen und wird gleich Montag an den verdienten Sieger geschickt







Mal sehn wo er näxtes Mal landet :m

Gruß
Michael


----------



## de Mischi (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Wow, da haste ja weder Kosten noch Mühen gescheut! #6 
Wie sich wohl s ein Pokal in der Stube macht bzw. was die Kameraden dazu sagen?!


----------



## Dorschminister (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,
Mensch Micha den hast du aber sehr gut ausgesucht, habe schon ein Platz in meinem Regal frei gemacht für dieses Jahr wenn ich wieder mit machen kann. :vik:

Gruß Steffen


----------



## AlBundy (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Echt schönes Stück! 

Noch ein Vorschlag vielleicht: Man könnte doch auf einem kleinen Messingschild daneben das Jahr mit dem Nick- des Siegers einhauen lassen. Das wird bestimmt im Laufe der Jahre eine schöne Sammlung! ...#6 :m


----------



## macmarco (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Was soll denn da drauf stehen????

*Kamerad oder Sieger???*

Sieht ja auch nen bissl blöd aus....|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## AlBundy (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

|kopfkrat... SPORTRFEUND!!! ...:q

...im Ernst, wird in anderen Sportarten auch soooooooooooo (...siehe Post-186) praktiziert!


----------



## MichaelB (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2007*

Moin,

da ich von Bezeichnungen wie Kamerad, Spochtfreund oder Sieger nicht so viel halte... kam da nur das wesentliche drauf - und ganz oben die unmissverständliche No.1 :vik:

Gruß
Michael


----------

